# Fish Tank Kings...6 of 6 episodes ready



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

SO there is this show called Fish Tank Kings on National Geographic Wild I have been watching. Somewhat like "Tanked" . It's about a place located in S. Fla called Living Color Aquariums. Since I know alot of people don't get NGW, I figured I would download the episodes and upload them to youtube and post them here. Enjoy them while you can, never know when they might disappear lol as they get done uploading I will add them here so make sure to check back if you like it. This is the fifth episode, but I will try to post the others in order

*Episode 5*






though they all the episodes can be viewed here on this thread, here are the links to all 6 episodes:
ep.1: FTK 7th Inning Catch - YouTube

ep.2: FTK pimp - YouTube

ep.3: FTK finsanity - YouTube

ep.4: FTK card sharks - YouTube

ep.5: FTK upon a star - YouTube

ep.6: FTK ep6 - YouTube


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I just sat down and watched the whole show, it is pretty cool. I would love to go see some of those breeding ponds in florida, and i would love to have a 600g saltwater reef aquarium, maybe after I win the lotto max, lol!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

glad to hear you enjoyed it and agree with everything lol

these things take forever to upload lol here is the pilot episode.....

*Episode 1*


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah those guys know how to build tanks and then some. I caught some of it a couple of weeks ago. Is it on every week?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

not really sure when it is on..one is one tomorrow night..but I am uploading all 6 episodes, so can watch it right here just as easy 

*Episode 2:*


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

how come I cant see the links =(


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the vids should show up right on the post....Im not having any problems with it...perhaps one of your browser settings causing it?


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> the vids should show up right on the post....Im not having any problems with it...perhaps one of your browser settings causing it?


 I'm watching one now. The one with the 3,000 gallon for the pet store.

Thanks


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> the vids should show up right on the post....Im not having any problems with it...perhaps one of your browser settings causing it?


I just googled your username and got it directed me to your youtube account =D


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

11' thick acrylic that's truly amazing. I think it would be neat to serve a apprenticeship building acrylic tanks.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Episode 3: *


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

FYI Francis on the show is a Vancouver native.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

These have a joy to watch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've only got to watch Episode 5 thus far myself, but thought it looked better than "Tanked"
Glad they are being enjoyed :bigsmile: one more ready & one more to go til Season 2 starts.

*Episode 4*


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

wow, thanks for posting i watched the whole episode, amazing tanks,looking forward to watching more episodes


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Nice*

Hey John what a great idea for those folks who can't get that channel, very cool !! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Laurie & aimn, my pleasure  I knew alot of people don't get that channel as I believe Shaw is the only one who offers it, so I'm glad to see many are enjoying it. Just hope it doesn't get removed by NGW for the dreaded *©* thing lol
Still trying to find the last episode, hope to have it up here soon as well


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> SO there is this show called Fish Tank Kings on National Geographic Wild I have been watching. Somewhat like "Tanked" . It's about a place located in S. Fla called Living Color Aquariums. Since I know alot of people don't get NGW, I figured I would download the episodes and upload them to youtube and post them here. Enjoy them while you can, never know when they might disappear lol as they get done uploading I will add them here so make sure to check back if you like it. This is the fifth episode, but I will try to post the others in order
> 
> *Episode 5*


Nice John! The store they show operating from used to be the Florida Big Al's in Tamarac Florida, now separated from the chain it is called All fish Emporium. The owner of the stores also owns Living Color Aquariums, a huge manufacturer of custom marine aquariums both commercial and residential.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Grant! And thanks for the info as well! Thank for putting episode 5 in your post too...perfect place for it on the thread for them to be in order lol 
Ok finally got the last episode. I know in this day and age most people prefer HD, unfortunately finding great quality DL's , let alone the episodes themselves, was very hard. So..... sorry for the quality not being the best on them. I guess anything is better than nothing though lol Anyway here is the last episode for season 1

*Episode 6*


----------

